# 2014 turkey challenge



## mtstephens18 (Dec 13, 2013)

Im sitting here on the phone with TurkeyEd and we are discussing the 2014 turkey challenge.... anybody got any suggestions ?


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 14, 2013)

maybe nobody is interested in doing it again or they have all been banned.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 14, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> maybe nobody is interested in doing it again or they have all been banned.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 14, 2013)

wish we could pick teammates...I'm gonna sit this one out.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 14, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> wish we could pick teammates...I'm gonna sit this one out.



As much as I've been against this in the past, I might consider this in some fashion this year.  Maybe picking 2 or 3 of you team members.  Not saying this is absolutely going to happen but it might.  My main concern is that it will turn out to be a one team show like on others sites  (Nothing against their formats in anyway, I enjoy them very much) or some other contests on here that have been dominated by one team most years.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm also for that to some extent   However it's hard to compete with a team full of professional turkey hunters that hunt all over the country. Nothing against those guys at all. I enjoy watching y'all wear em out all year,  but at the same time, when those teams are chosen, we know who's gonna win before it ever starts.  Like I say, nothing against that at all, and personally I will enter either way because I have so much fun!! I just feel like that is why picking a full team would discourage several from entering


----------



## supert (Dec 14, 2013)

Me honestly,I enjoyed how it was set up last year. It was my first year and i thought it was pretty fun and you get a chance to meet some other members on the forum. I wouldn't change a thing I think if you had people picking there on teams you might only have a couple of teams participating. But that's just my opinion.


----------



## sman (Dec 14, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> As much as I've been against this in the past, I might consider this in some fashion this year.  Maybe picking 2 or 3 of you team members.  Not saying this is absolutely going to happen but it might.  My main concern is that it will turn out to be a one team show like on others sites  (Nothing against their formats in anyway, I enjoy them very much) or some other contests on here that have been dominated by one team most years.



Hey now.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 14, 2013)

No to being able to pick team members...... What's the point when you load the teams it's not really a competition. I still think public birds should be rewarded more points like they used too. Other than that it was pretty well run last year and the year before. If it ain't broke why try to fix it?


----------



## Dallen92 (Dec 14, 2013)

I like the random draw myself as I do enjoy meeting new people and the way it was setup last year was perfectly fine with me even though last year was my first year.  However you do decide to do it though turkeyed will be perfectly fine with me and will join regardless.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 14, 2013)

I will sit this one out. Last season was my first and only turkey challenge. I loved it and I feel it was set up very very well!!!

It's luck of the draw and it should be fun and encouraging. 

I've got toddlers and I felt the pressure last year of feeling responsible to my team. So that meant leavin the my 4 yr old at home too much last season.
Now my kids are 5 and 3 and I'll be taking both of them. We may be very unsuccessful as far as kills. And any jake that  comes in actin like he wants to strut his stuff or gobble at us, if I got my kids with me he's goin down!

But the challenge was very very exciting I really enjoyed the drama with my team mates! Thanks for a great memory!!!!


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Dec 14, 2013)

I would like to be able to pick a few teammates.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 14, 2013)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> I would like to be able to pick a few teammates.



I'm sure you would....... But then what fun would it be? You would have 3 or 4 teams with a chance because they are loaded. The random draw of the Woody's Challenge is what makes it so appealing. If we get away from the random drawing count me out.


----------



## Reminex (Dec 15, 2013)

I would like to see teams drawn based on the birds the hunter has killed the last 2 or 3 years.  For example If the average hunter entering the contest kills 2 birds a year make sure each team is around a combined 10 per year average.  I realize some guys kill in the double digits so max it at 4.  So a really accomplished hunter who kills 6 a year in various states would get a score of 4.  then say he gets 3 team members who average 2 a year and 1 that didn't kill a bird.....gotta be an app for that?

I wouldn't mind seeing 2 man set teams, say a captain and a co-captain...then yall choose the rest of their team based on how good the captains are.  If the captains average 3+ birds a year, fill the rest of their team with 1,2 bird guys.  I have 2 guys that I would love to be on my team if I could choose them and combined they killed 1 bird last year, Id take them over anybody else because I like hunting with them. 

Im in anyway yall decide to do it though, I loved my team last year and hopefully I can get lucky a few times this year


----------



## Reminex (Dec 15, 2013)

How about if 80 guys enter, be 16 captains of 16 teams. take the number of birds harvested in the last 3 years and give everybody a rank.  could even help rank the top 16 guys based on how many points they have entered the last few years on this site, and make sure all "captains" have been a part of this for a couple years so there prowess can be verified.  there would be 16 teams and use a reverse draft like the ncaa basketball tournament
The top ranked guy would have this team...
1-80-49-48-17

the 16th ranked guy would be the captain of the last team
his team would be
16-65-64-33-32

or like this
1-80-64-48-32
8-73-57-41-25
16-65-49-33-17

this would keep 3 of the top ten hunters here randomly getting on the same team.  From what I gathered my first year last year everyone fully expected the sandbaggers to walk away with it.

Being Ive killed only 4 birds in the last 3 years I would have a pretty low rank, would love to see myself rise over the years!


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

\

  From what I gathered my first year last year everyone fully expected the sandbaggers to walk away with it.
[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> I was ecstatic with my team last year! however, I think it worked pretty good with the way the teams were selected.


----------



## deersled (Dec 15, 2013)

unicoidawg said:


> i'm sure you would....... But then what fun would it be? You would have 3 or 4 teams with a chance because they are loaded. The random draw of the woody's challenge is what makes it so appealing. If we get away from the random drawing count me out.



x2!


----------



## hotamighty (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the random draw. I think it keeps the teams on a more even playing field. I didn't think any one team had a big advantage over any others last year or any of the other 3 or 4 years I've been in the challenge. I've been on some teams that finished close to the top, and I've also been on some that finished close to the bottom. But every year I have had a great time meeting new folks and telling the stories of the hunts. With that being said, I will still sign up either way and will still have fun doing it. Like Unicoidawg said, "if it ain't broke, why try to fix it?"


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2013)

WELL. Sence you can enter a turkey from other states you should allow them to enter them when their season is open also. Some have killed the Osceola before Ga. season start and can't enter them......


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Dec 15, 2013)

Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> I would like to be able to pick a few teammates.


This^^^^


----------



## Reminex (Dec 15, 2013)

If anyone under 16yo participates they should be able to enter a youth week bird IMO.  IDK if we will have anyone that young or not.


----------



## brlewis (Dec 15, 2013)

I will play again this year.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 15, 2013)

the woody's model works well if you get drawn on a team of guys who actually hunt.  The problem is now and always has been the guys that want to be a part of if (for whatever reason) that don't hunt.  I'm not talking about guys who haven't or don't kill a bunch of turkeys, I'm talking about guys that hunt the first 2 weekends and then quit.  1 of those guys ruins the whole team.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> WELL. Sence you can enter a turkey from other states you should allow them to enter them when their season is open also. Some have killed the Osceola before Ga. season start and can't enter them......



I say no to that as well...... birds from other states can be entered, so long as it is within the dates of Georgia's season. Georgia based competition, Georgia based rules.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Dec 15, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> the woody's model works well if you get drawn on a team of guys who actually hunt.  The problem is now and always has been the guys that want to be a part of if (for whatever reason) that don't hunt.  I'm not talking about guys who haven't or don't kill a bunch of turkeys, I'm talking about guys that hunt the first 2 weekends and then quit.  1 of those guys ruins the whole team.



Its just luck of the draw. Should just put everyone's name in a hat and draw the winner. It would be about the same.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 15, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> the woody's model works well if you get drawn on a team of guys who actually hunt.  The problem is now and always has been the guys that want to be a part of if (for whatever reason) that don't hunt.  I'm not talking about guys who haven't or don't kill a bunch of turkeys, I'm talking about guys that hunt the first 2 weekends and then quit.  1 of those guys ruins the whole team.





Middle Georgia Sportsman said:


> Its just luck of the draw. Should just put everyone's name in a hat and draw the winner. It would be about the same.



I understand what you guys are saying completely.  I have been on both ends of the draw.  I had a teammate one year that never posted anything after opening weekend.  I'm just not sure of a fix all solution that everybody would agree on.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 15, 2013)

I asked about this last year and had about 50/50 response but got plenty on donations.  
How would you feel about a $10 entry fee.  This would be handles similarly to how the bow hunters challenge is.  All money would be collected and split among winning teams in some manner in the form of a gift cards.

The reason I ask is I personally do not have the time to chase donations as much as I have in the past two years.  I'm sure we will get some donation but the gift cards will just be a guarantee prize.  Also this might encourage a few hunters that might only hang around the first couple weeks to stick with it and hunt throughout the entire season.


----------



## brlewis (Dec 15, 2013)

I think in order to keep it fair we need to do the same rules. I have been the in challenge about 4 years. Some years you get a good team sometimes you don't.  I think that the highest scoring hunter helps with having a bad team.  

Might also have some more prize drawings for members that kill and turn in birds.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 15, 2013)

Y'all could have a draft..


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 15, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> Y'all could have a draft..



Brandon you wanna handle this?  I will gladly hand it back.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I understand what you guys are saying completely.  I have been on both ends of the draw.  I had a teammate one year that never posted anything after opening weekend.  I'm just not sure of a fix all solution that everybody would agree on.



No, you're right.  there is no solution.  The EXACT same problem exists in the GSN contest with the single wildcard teammate.  I can't understand it.  If you don't hunt or you consistently struggle, why would you enter a contest?  A contest, by definition, is a platform to display your skills...really, to show off.  Yes, this is a "challenge," but you're scored and graded, so it is really a competition/contest.  Why anyone who does not consistently kill birds would enter is beyond me.  Of course good hunters struggle at times.  Guys who usually limit by the second weekend sometimes go a whole season without killing.  But they go, and they have a track record that says they know how to kill turkeys, and that is really all anyone could want in a teammate.

I'm not against the contest at all.  I've had a lot of fun on this one and the GSN one before, I've met some good guys, and I hope that everyone that enters has a blast!  But I think I'm just gonna go hunt the 6 states that I've planned for this year and not worry about the right pics and what my teammates are doing or any of that.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I asked about this last year and had about 50/50 response but got plenty on donations.
> How would you feel about a $10 entry fee.  This would be handles similarly to how the bow hunters challenge is.  All money would be collected and split among winning teams in some manner in the form of a gift cards.
> 
> The reason I ask is I personally do not have the time to chase donations as much as I have in the past two years.  I'm sure we will get some donation but the gift cards will just be a guarantee prize.  Also this might encourage a few hunters that might only hang around the first couple weeks to stick with it and hunt throughout the entire season.


I'm for the entry fee. What's it gonna hurt to changes things a little.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> the woody's model works well if you get drawn on a team of guys who actually hunt.  The problem is now and always has been the guys that want to be a part of if (for whatever reason) that don't hunt.  I'm not talking about guys who haven't or don't kill a bunch of turkeys, I'm talking about guys that hunt the first 2 weekends and then quit.  1 of those guys ruins the whole team.



Yep.   I don't understand some of the guys myself.  I'm not good by no means.  I will usually kill 1 or 2 a year and might have a good year and kill a limit.  So I kinda feel like a handicap at times to a team.   But at the same time I will hunt from opening day to the last day and as much as I possibly can


----------



## drewpatt (Dec 15, 2013)

I've really had a good time with it the last 2 years, I wouldn't change a thing except maybe a extra pt for public land birds, if there were some way to prove it.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 15, 2013)

mtstephens18 said:


> But at the same time I will hunt from opening day to the last day and as much as I possibly can



That's all you can ask for.  I'm not that good either, but I go as much as I can and I luck into a few birds every season.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

drewpatt said:


> I've really had a good time with it the last 2 years, I wouldn't change a thing except maybe a extra pt for public land birds, if there were some way to prove it.



that's the only thing.... there is no way to prove it.... I live within 5 miles of thousands of acres of wmas and national forest.... I do hunt that a lot, but also hunt my club and other private.  but say if we had a rule that you had to take a pic of the wma sign, or national forest sign, that would be easy.......  Honestly I would never do it myself because Im an honest guy, and I don't see any reason to cheat on a challenge that is just for fun..... but I could easily kill one on my club and then swing by the local wma for a couple of pics...... let me emphasize again.... I would NEVER do such, but it would be easy for someone to do.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> That's all you can ask for.  I'm not that good either, but I go as much as I can and I luck into a few birds every season.



what you talkin bout willis???? you're a killing machine!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2013)

mtstephens18 said:


> that's the only thing.... there is no way to prove it.... I live within 5 miles of thousands of acres of wmas and national forest.... I do hunt that a lot, but also hunt my club and other private.  but say if we had a rule that you had to take a pic of the wma sign, or national forest sign, that would be easy.......  Honestly I would never do it myself because Im an honest guy, and I don't see any reason to cheat on a challenge that is just for fun..... but I could easily kill one on my club and then swing by the local wma for a couple of pics...... let me emphasize again.... I would NEVER do such, but it would be easy for someone to do.



The entire contest is based on honesty and there are cheaters that participate every year, it is what it is. There would be no more cheaters than there already are. As for the entry fee again I will strongly disagree with this. It completely changes the contest from a "for fun" with donated prizes to a means to make money. This has always been a contest for Woody's members to have fun. That's one of the main reasons for the post count rule, it keeps a ton of fly by night guys from entering. And as with years past, members who are caught padding their numbers just to make the challenge will be thrown out no question asked.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> the woody's model works well if you get drawn on a team of guys who actually hunt.  The problem is now and always has been the guys that want to be a part of if (for whatever reason) that don't hunt.  I'm not talking about guys who haven't or don't kill a bunch of turkeys, I'm talking about guys that hunt the first 2 weekends and then quit.  1 of those guys ruins the whole team.



Ryan, (or anybody else for that matter), do you have any suggestions or ways to fix this problem??  that's what we have been trying to figure out...  Knock on wood, I haven't had this problem yet, but I know guys that have, and it has got to be aggravating...... but the sign up fee is the only thing we can figure might help


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 15, 2013)

Absolutely not going to give bonus points for public land birds.  Had this in the past and it was abused.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> The entire contest is based on honesty and there are cheaters that participate every year, it is what it is. There would be no more cheaters than there already are. As for the entry fee again I will strongly disagree with this. It completely changes the contest from a "for fun" with donated prizes to a means to make money. This has always been a contest for Woody's members to have fun. That's one of the main reasons for the post count rule, it keeps a ton of fly by night guys from entering. And as with years past, members who are caught padding their numbers just to make the challenge will be thrown out no question asked.



good points


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 15, 2013)

Reminex said:


> How about if 80 guys enter, be 16 captains of 16 teams. take the number of birds harvested in the last 3 years and give everybody a rank.  could even help rank the top 16 guys based on how many points they have entered the last few years on this site, and make sure all "captains" have been a part of this for a couple years so there prowess can be verified.  there would be 16 teams and use a reverse draft like the ncaa basketball tournament
> The top ranked guy would have this team...
> 1-80-49-48-17
> 
> ...



I don't think this work.  This would basically be like fantasy football draft.  It would be very difficult to coordinate.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> Absolutely not going to give bonus points for public land birds.  Had this in the past and it was abused.



That's odd I never noticed it being abused anymore than a regular entered bird. And no I have not been a judge, but I can and do usually read over everything involved. It's not even started and I am almost fed up with it....


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 15, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> That's odd I never noticed it being abused anymore than a regular entered bird. And no I have not been a judge, but I can and do usually read over everything involved. It's not even started and I am almost fed up with it....




I'm sorry you feel that way!  I'm aware you look over everything we do as do most moderators. The reason you have not seen any issues is that we have not had a bonus point for WMA/Public land birds in your rein as moderator.  I personally know birds that were entered as public land birds that were not killed where the hunter claimed.  Yes, you are correct in saying that this contest is based on honesty, but I feel we can limit the opportunity for a person to cheat.  I just do my best to make it as fair as possible.

Each year this is what you bring up.  We know that you hunt public land.  I get it.  I hunt public land myself at times.  In my experience there is not a lot of difference in public land and private land gobblers if they are right.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> That's odd I never noticed it being abused anymore than a regular entered bird. And no I have not been a judge, but I can and do usually read over everything involved. It's not even started and I am almost fed up with it....



sorry didn't mean to ruffle any feathers just wanted to see what everybody thought


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the random draw. Keeps the cliques out of the competition. The bowhunting challenge has been ruined by picking your own team in my opinion. 

I see no reason to award more points for public land birds. I kill birds off both public an private and can see very little difference in how difficult they are to kill. Both have advantages and disadvantages but there are smart and suicidal birds on both.

I like the idea of an entry fee and believe it will weed out even more people who will not pull their weight.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> Brandon you wanna handle this?  I will gladly hand it back.



No sir. You have done a fine job...


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I'm sorry you feel that way!  I'm aware you look over everything we do as do most moderators. The reason you have not seen any issues is that we have not had a bonus point for WMA/Public land birds in your rein as moderator.  I personally know birds that were entered as public land birds that were not killed where the hunter claimed.  Yes, you are correct in saying that this contest is based on honesty, but I feel we can limit the opportunity for a person to cheat.  I just do my best to make it as fair as possible.
> 
> Each year this is what you bring up.  We know that you hunt public land.  I get it.  I hunt public land myself at times.  In my experience there is not a lot of difference in public land and private land gobblers if they are right.




Actually I was a mod before you got involved with it....so yes I do know what all has went down with it. As far as a difference, come up to the North Ga WMAs and hunt the two and you'll see a difference. Anyways it is what it is, have at it.....


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 15, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> Actually I was a mod before you got involved with it....so yes I do know what all has went down with it. As far as a difference, come up to the North Ga WMAs and hunt the two and you'll see a difference. Anyways it is what it is, have at it.....



I have and do hunt in the Mountains.  I have hunted on Cohutta, Swallows Creek, Dawson Forest, Lake Russell, Chestatee, and National Forest outside of the WMA system.  A gobbler is a gobbler no matter where he lives.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 15, 2013)

mtstephens18 said:


> Ryan, (or anybody else for that matter), do you have any suggestions or ways to fix this problem??  that's what we have been trying to figure out...  Knock on wood, I haven't had this problem yet, but I know guys that have, and it has got to be aggravating...... but the sign up fee is the only thing we can figure might help



No, not without making it more serious.  As it is now, everyone says "hey, it's all for fun."  So you've got these guys that don't really hunt signing up because, well, it's just a fun friendly deal.  The entry fee would definitely help on keeping those who are not as serious about it.  But then the friendly aspect of it is compromised.

I think it may be best to leave it like it is, because for a lot of guys it's fun and new and good.  Some guys have grown tired of it and won't be involved, and that's OK...there's plenty more to fill the teams.  And there will be 2 or 3 teams competing for the win with 11 or 12 birds right down to the end.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I have and do hunt in the Mountains.  I have hunted on Cohutta, Swallows Creek, Dawson Forest, Lake Russell, Chestatee, and National Forest outside of the WMA system.  A gobbler is a gobbler no matter where he lives.



If you say so......


----------



## Curtis-UGA (Dec 15, 2013)

A gobbler is a gobbler no matter where he lives.[/QUOTE]

This^


----------



## Gut_Pile (Dec 15, 2013)

I vote no on the public land birds as well, simply for the reason is I don't want the WMA's that I hunt to be publicized anymore than they already are. 

I can't understand why any serious public land hunter would want that to happen?


----------



## Reminex (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I don't think this work.  This would basically be like fantasy football draft.  It would be very difficult to coordinate.



Im just throwing out ideas since they were asked for, and this would address many complaints ive read about the contest, but I have to respectfully disagree...this would be extremely easy to coordinate with 100 or less contestants.

On the sign up page simply ask the entry to have total birds killed in the last 3 years and how many points they've entered if in the challenge previously.  The draft part is automatic and easy after that.

If the teams are give or take perfectly even you could drop the max number of birds from 12 to 10.  Under this system every team would have 2 members with low bird counts, 2 with decent counts and 1 member who waxes em year in and year out. That would save a team that had 2 teammates that didn't help out. Then whoever gets the biggest birds will win.  A really good team might have to think twice about entering that last 5 point bird and itll become a little like nascar where strategy could win it even if you don't have the fastest car.

I will enjoy the challenge anyway you decide to go, and am more than happy to help if yall need any!  I don't mind coming up with $10 bucks either.


----------



## brlewis (Dec 15, 2013)

I like the 10 bird limit also,


----------



## Gadget (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I have and do hunt in the Mountains.  I have hunted on Cohutta, Swallows Creek, Dawson Forest, Lake Russell, Chestatee, and National Forest outside of the WMA system.  A gobbler is a gobbler no matter where he lives.




I agree, some of the easiest gobblers I've ever killed have been on public land.


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 15, 2013)

I appreciate the work all put into the challenge each year. To chime in, I agree that public land birds shouldn't get special points. And I killed 2 of my birds on public land last year.

I like the idea of making teams based on how any birds a hunter got over the last two years. Maybe putting all the hunters that got 6 birds in a hat. All the ones that got 5 in another hat and so forth, 4 bird, 3 birds... Then destribute the 6 bird hunters amongst the teams. Then the 5 bird hunters and so forth. Then teams are still random and each team has a comparable over all level of hunters on it.

I'm nuetral on a entry fee. I'll play either way.


----------



## Reminex (Dec 15, 2013)

If you do the $10 entry fee, how about allowing two membes to be teammates as long as they pay say $20 each instead of 10.
Or...anybody wanting to team-up is limited to a 4-man team.  anyone else gets to play with 5.


----------



## Middle Georgia Sportsman (Dec 15, 2013)

Gadget said:


> I agree, some of the easiest gobblers I've ever killed have been on public land.



X2 on this ^


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 15, 2013)

Reminex said:


> Im just throwing out ideas since they were asked for, and this would address many complaints ive read about the contest, but I have to respectfully disagree...this would be extremely easy to coordinate with 100 or less contestants.
> 
> On the sign up page simply ask the entry to have total birds killed in the last 3 years and how many points they've entered if in the challenge previously.  The draft part is automatic and easy after that.
> 
> ...



I wasn't being critical.  

The last two years I have made "brackets" in attempts to even the teams.  I broke down how many birds each member had killed in the past two seasons and compiled 5 brackets.

Opps I just let the cat out of the bag.


----------



## Reminex (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I wasn't being critical.
> 
> The last two years I have made "brackets" in attempts to even the teams.  I broke down how many birds each member had killed in the past two seasons and compiled 5 brackets.



Ok, I originally thought you might have, based on you asking how many birds killed.  I just had heard a few teams ended up with stacked teams,  that made me think you didn't do it that way.  I kinda thought our team last year would be unstoppable cause we had some bad boys!


----------



## Reminex (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I wasn't being critical.
> 
> The last two years I have made "brackets" in attempts to even the teams.  I broke down how many birds each member had killed in the past two seasons and compiled 5 brackets.
> 
> Opps I just let the cat out of the bag.



delete it quick!


----------



## brlewis (Dec 15, 2013)

I'm ok with entry fee, ok, but I would hate to be person who runs the event having to keep up with money.  I would also hate to rank players and the headache with that. 

I think a good change would be 10 birds.  This would let a team that has 4 members still be able to turn in a limit of birds without having all four members to limit out for 12 birds. 

I think this would add an element of really turning in only the 10 best birds.


----------



## Reminex (Dec 15, 2013)

Just throwing up ideas here.  How about if you kill a bird with a teammate its 1 extra point. both guys/gals have to be in pic, might promote guys to invite team members to hunt if they are having trouble getting on birds

or, if you invite/call for a non team member contestant your team gets 1 point for helping out a non-teammate if he gets a bird.  maybe if he kills a 5 pointer he gets 4 points and the caller/host gets 1


----------



## MossyOak92 (Dec 15, 2013)

I am ready for turkey season to give this challenge a shot. I think guys making their own teams would make it pretty easy to stack a team with a few guys that go out of state to blow everybody else out.

Maybe extra point for bow kill?


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 15, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I wasn't being critical.
> 
> The last two years I have made "brackets" in attempts to even the teams.  I broke down how many birds each member had killed in the past two seasons and compiled 5 brackets.
> 
> Opps I just let the cat out of the bag.



well since you said it.......  I believe this worked well last year.... it made it very even for the teams entered.  there were several teams neck and neck throughout the whole contest.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 16, 2013)

Gut_Pile said:


> I vote no on the public land birds as well, simply for the reason is I don't want the WMA's that I hunt to be publicized anymore than they already are.
> 
> I can't understand why any serious public land hunter would want that to happen?



agreed


----------



## Reminex (Dec 16, 2013)

brlewis said:


> I'm ok with entry fee, ok, but I would hate to be person who runs the event having to keep up with money.  I would also hate to rank players and the headache with that.
> 
> I think a good change would be 10 birds.  This would let a team that has 4 members still be able to turn in a limit of birds without having all four members to limit out for 12 birds.
> 
> I think this would add an element of really turning in only the 10 best birds.



I didnt keep up previous years but last year would have been much more interesting to me with a 10 bird limit.  A lot more teams would have been in it and might have hunted little harder that last weekend.

Oh btw I would love to rank everybody!


----------



## Ole Crip (Dec 16, 2013)

Sounds fun but why would you include out of state birds? Just asking.


----------



## turkeys101 (Dec 16, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> No to being able to pick team members...... What's the point when you load the teams it's not really a competition. I still think public birds should be rewarded more points like they used too. Other than that it was pretty well run last year and the year before. If it ain't broke why try to fix it?



yup


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 16, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> the woody's model works well if you get drawn on a team of guys who actually hunt.  The problem is now and always has been the guys that want to be a part of if (for whatever reason) that don't hunt.  I'm not talking about guys who haven't or don't kill a bunch of turkeys, I'm talking about guys that hunt the first 2 weekends and then quit.  1 of those guys ruins the whole team.



This is why I'm still in favor of leaving it somewhat random, BUT....I'm also very much in favor of some kind of ranking system as mentioned earlier in the thread.

I don't think a "draft" would work very well.  But, having run this thing for a few years and participated as a judge for a few as well I am fully in favor of ranking hunters based on how many birds they've killed in the past 2-3 years.

I'd like to see every single team have at least one hunter who has consistently limited out, then at least one more who consistently hunts a lot and kills 2-3 a year.

I would do my very best to prevent any team from having more than 1 hunter who either hasn't killed yet or hasn't killed in the past couple of years.  Don't want to keep people out.  But I also want to prevent what Ryan mentioned above.

My ideal would be a somewhat random draw, but with a ranking system incorporated so that the skill level and ability is at least somewhat equal among teams.  I know there's no way to ensure that fully.  But making sure that each team has some verified killers and some less experienced hunters at least helps to even things out a bit.  Key, to me, would be to limit the number of folks on each team who haven't killed anything in the past couple of years and also limiting the number of straight up killers on each.

Dropping the total number of entries is an interesting idea as well.  We did that once and it certainly helped. 

Also, I do like the idea of some kind of entry fee.  We added a post count requirement several years back and that helped a good bit.  But the entry fee would help a little more AND it would take some of the pressure off those running the thing to gather up donated prizes every year....which is not an easy task....and is getting harder to accomplish.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 16, 2013)

I would like to see an entry fee. For one, it would help Turkeyed out with prizes, and two, it would weed out some of the guys that give up on their team.

The ranking system seems like a good idea as well, but I'd also be ok with the random draw like it's been too.

Either way, I've got a new 1,000 acre lease and there were 15 different gobblers spotted by three different hunters all on the same day! I'm just ready for March!!!


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 16, 2013)

ryanwhit said:


> the woody's model works well if you get drawn on a team of guys who actually hunt.  The problem is now and always has been the guys that want to be a part of if (for whatever reason) that don't hunt.  I'm not talking about guys who haven't or don't kill a bunch of turkeys, I'm talking about guys that hunt the first 2 weekends and then quit.  1 of those guys ruins the whole team.


I agree. That does happen more times than not.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 16, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I would like to see an entry fee. For one, it would help Turkeyed out with prizes, and two, it would weed out some of the guys that give up on their team.
> 
> The ranking system seems like a good idea as well, but I'd also be ok with the random draw like it's been too.
> 
> Either way, I've got a new 1,000 acre lease and there were 15 different gobblers spotted by three different hunters all on the same day! I'm just ready for March!!!



I think the best way to do it is to put me on Stringmusic's team....ol' buddy ol' pal.


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 16, 2013)

Offroadtek said:


> I appreciate the work all put into the challenge each year. To chime in, I agree that public land birds shouldn't get special points. And I killed 2 of my birds on public land last year.
> 
> I like the idea of making teams based on how any birds a hunter got over the last two years. Maybe putting all the hunters that got 6 birds in a hat. All the ones that got 5 in another hat and so forth, 4 bird, 3 birds... Then destribute the 6 bird hunters amongst the teams. Then the 5 bird hunters and so forth. Then teams are still random and each team has a comparable over all level of hunters on it.
> 
> I'm nuetral on a entry fee. I'll play either way.


Good idea here, and apparently you/we do something like this already. I'm neutral on an entry fee as well.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 16, 2013)

We all have opinions and that's what we are doing here expressing them. That being said the past few years it has run pretty dad gum smooth IMO. The entry fee idea sounds good, but trust me it can and will cause things to go south in a hurry if something happened to go wrong. It has happened before and can get ugly quick. I say leave it like it is ...


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 16, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> Dropping the total number of entries is an interesting idea as well.  We did that once and it certainly helped.
> .



Do you mind to elaborate on this?


----------



## hawglips (Dec 16, 2013)

Gadget said:


> I agree, some of the easiest gobblers I've ever killed have been on public land.



My all-time favorite places to hunt are pretty much all public land.  I've got one WMA I regularly hunt where I've killed 6 birds the last 6 times I've been on it (over a 3 year time frame).  The most pressured land I hunt is typically leased private land - where I'm always having to hunt left-over birds and birds that get pounded daily.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 16, 2013)

hawglips said:


> My all-time favorite places to hunt are pretty much all public land.  I've got one WMA I regularly hunt where I've killed 6 birds the last 6 times I've been on it (over a 3 year time frame).  The most pressured land I hunt is typically leased private land - where I'm always having to hunt left-over birds and birds that get pounded daily.


Same here.  About three years ago my buddy and I hunted only national forest and wmas. We could pull off the road anywhere and get a bird to gobble we couldn't fight em off with a stick that year especially on that particular wma. Hasn't been like that since.  But my club was about that good this year.  It all just depends from year to year


----------



## sman (Dec 16, 2013)

I can take you to a WMA that is better than most private land. By the end of April it is wide open.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 16, 2013)

With all the talk about ranking and such I will share a little info with everyone.  This is pretty much already done.
Last year we had 85 members participate
I put each member into a flight based on how many birds they had killed the past two seasons.  0 kills, 1 kills, so forth and so on up to 9+ kills.  
If you look back every team had at least one person that killed 6 or more birds or the past two seasons.  7 of the 17 teams had 2 members with 6 or more over the past two seasons

If you go back and look at the teams the team was set by kill ranking from most to least.  
For example:
The winning team last year:  "The Sand Baggers"
1.mossyoakpro     6 birds over the past 2 seasons
2.Turkeybird         5 
3.BgDadyBeardBustr    3     
4.mtstephens18    2 
5.Dallen92             1

Total of 17 birds the last 2 seasons 


Another:  Team "Eastern Assassins" finished in 9th place
1.florida boy         10 birds over the past 2 seasons
2.bubbafowler       6 
3.burritoboy          3 
4.tryklr1                2 
5.C.J.                      1

Total of 22 birds the last 2 seasons

The teams that are successful in this challenge all have one thing in common.  
*Each hunter participates the full season and gives 100%*

I wish I could find or knew of a way to only allow members that were going to try their best and hunt all season.  I just have not found that solution yet.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 16, 2013)

If I could be gaurenteed I would be put on the winning team, I would get back in it.....


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

Us foreigners (not from GA)  get to play?


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 16, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Us foreigners (not from GA)  get to play?



Shoot yea. Long as you ain't a Yankee!!    Just kidding.  No offense to the northerners


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 16, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> I wish I could find or knew of a way to only allow members that were going to try their best and hunt all season.  I just have not found that solution yet.



This is the big thing. Anybody have any other ideas on how to accomplish this.  Other than the entry fee??


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 16, 2013)

Last years this is how many birds each team had killed the last 2 seasons and where they finished in the challenge
Team 1     25 birds  finished in 3rd
Team 2     22 birds  finished in 13th
Team 3     19 birds  finished in 16th
Team 4     20 birds  finished in 10th
Team 5     25 birds  finished in 15th
Team 6     19 birds  finished in 8th
Team 7     17 birds  finished in 14th
Team 8     19 birds  finished in 11th
Team 9     21 birds  finished in 6th
Team 10   17 birds  finished in 1st 
Team 11   21 birds  finished in 5th
Team 12   21 birds  finished in 17th
Team 13   22 birds  finished in 9th
Team 14   18 birds  finished in 12th
Team 15   20 birds  finished in 2nd
Team 16   19 birds  finished in 4th
Team 17   17 birds  finished in 7th


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 16, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> If I could be gaurenteed I would be put on the winning team, I would get back in it.....



Sure thing!


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 16, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Us foreigners (not from GA)  get to play?



Most certainly.  However the contest only allows birds to be entered that are killed within the Georgia season dates.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

mtstephens18 said:


> Shoot yea. Long as you ain't a Yankee!!    Just kidding.  No offense to the northerners



Ain't no Yankee! But I am just north of y'all.


----------



## SCDieselDawg (Dec 16, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> Most certainly.  However the contest only allows birds to be entered that are killed within the Georgia season dates.



Only problem that would pose is the season in my region is shorter than Georgia's. We only get the month of April.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 16, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Ain't no Yankee! But I am just north of y'all.



Well in that case come on !!


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 16, 2013)

Unicoidawg said:


> We all have opinions and that's what we are doing here expressing them. That being said the past few years it has run pretty dad gum smooth IMO. The entry fee idea sounds good, but trust me it can and will cause things to go south in a hurry if something happened to go wrong. It has happened before and can get ugly quick. I say leave it like it is ...



This is very true.  It has smooth for the most part.  I'm very aware of the past issues with the entry fee.  I feel as if we could easily make that transition and get it paid out properly.


----------



## Reminex (Dec 16, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> Last years this is how many birds each team had killed the last 2 seasons and where they finished in the challenge
> Team 1     25 birds  finished in 3rd
> Team 2     22 birds  finished in 13th
> Team 3     19 birds  finished in 16th
> ...



I see exactly what your saying, as far as the lowest scoring team ended up winning.  However a 1-85 ranking would get bird counts a lot closer.  IMO there shouldn't be several 25 kill teams going against 17 kill teams.  Unless all the 25 teams were there because they had 10+ kill guys.  Even if the 17 did win!  I don't know the whole story I just got the huge impression that the sandbaggers had a lot more talent than those numbers would show, but I don't know any of them.

The only other idea I would have would be 
-4 man with 10 bird limit


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 16, 2013)

Reminex said:


> I see exactly what your saying, as far as the lowest scoring team ended up winning.  However a 1-85 ranking would get bird counts a lot closer.  IMO there shouldn't be several 25 kill teams going against 17 kill teams.  Even if the 17 did win!  I don't know the whole story I just got the huge impression that the sandbaggers had a lot more talent than those numbers would show, but I don't know any of them.  I know I was considered a weak link and a low rank by my 2 previous years but if anybody would have really asked there was no doubt in my mind id limit.  When I saw my team last year I thought everyone else was in trouble!
> 
> The only other idea I would have would be
> -4 man with 10 bird limit



The reason for the having a couple teams 25 or so is that we had 4 hunters that killed 9 to 13 birds in the last 2 season.  It really doesn't matter how you pair them out.


----------



## Reminex (Dec 16, 2013)

10-4
Looks like a pretty good system then.


----------



## Todd E (Dec 16, 2013)

So goes the Bow Challenge................

So goes the Turkey Challenge.

I have given up on both now. I will not elaborate, because it wouldn't be healthy. Maybe I could gently summarize with this......

Pick own......entry fees.......prizes..........egos...... I do not want any part of those elements.


----------



## supert (Dec 16, 2013)

Plain and simple leave it alone I wouldn't change a thing


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 16, 2013)

Todd E said:


> So goes the Bow Challenge................
> 
> So goes the Turkey Challenge.
> 
> ...



Nothing is set in stone. We were just discussing options and possible ways to make it better/easier .  I personally don't know anything about how the bow hunting challenge is handled.    We were just trying to get some ideas and input from some of you guys and then go from there.  We are still a long way from march, I'm just excited about it and wanted to go ahead and start looking ahead.  We are getting some great input though so keep it comin !


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 16, 2013)

When you said you bracketed the competitors last year to even the teams somewhat I'm happy with the effort you put into making the teams and don't think you need to change it. 

So my overall suggestion is Play it again Sam, don't change a thing. I only think there should be an entry fee if it would make it easier for you guys running the challenge.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 16, 2013)

Offroadtek said:


> When you said you bracketed the competitors last year to even the teams somewhat I'm happy with the effort you put into making the teams and don't think you need to change it.
> 
> So my overall suggestion is Play it again Sam, don't change a thing. I only think there should be an entry fee if it would make it easier for you guys running the challenge.



I've tried my best!  I just want to make it as even and fair as possible.


----------



## Toddmann (Dec 16, 2013)

Eddie you and your team run a great contest. I really enjoyed last season but I plan on sitting back and watching this spring. I think the $10 entry fee would definitely help weed out those hunters who don't plan on doing what it takes to help a team win. We all have down years but many just plain out don't get out and hunt. I am looking forward to hunting this spring without having to take a bunch of pictures using a tape measure and a newspaper.


----------



## ryanwhit (Dec 16, 2013)

the only thing I can think of to keep the freeloaders and guys who don't really hunt completely out is to require some minimum number of turkeys killed in the last year or 2 or 3 in order to compete.  I don't think it's a good idea, but it would help with what we all pretty much agree is the primary problem with the contest.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 17, 2013)

Huntinfool said:


> I think the best way to do it is to put me on Stringmusic's team....ol' buddy ol' pal.





You kill a couple turkeys at my place.... I go hunt KS next year with Ryan, you and Curtis....


Man, 2014 is shaping up to be a nice year!


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm going to get back in the challenge now - I would be ranked as my team's "ringer" and I don't know if I can handle the pressure!


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 17, 2013)

Ricochet said:


> I'm not sure if I'm going to get back in the challenge now - I would be ranked as my team's "ringer" and I don't know if I can handle the pressure!



You are a natural born killer, you will be fine!


----------



## pasinthrough (Dec 17, 2013)

There is no way to keep out the people who won't hunt.  In the deer challenge, they all pay $10.  Right now, out of 153 paid participants, there are 46 that have not entered a single deer.  Almost 1/3.

This is why people want to pick teams.  If I pick someone, I know how hard they will hunt.  Doesn't matter what they've killed in the past to me, but how hard they hunt and if they are dedicated.  

Why not have a 2 or 3 person picked team and add 2 or 3 draw slots to round out the team?

I had a great year last season with 21 points and 3 birds.  I seriously doubt that happens again... (at least the 21 points part  )

Eddie, just come up with a set of rules and if people like them, they will participate.  If not, they'll move on.


----------



## Huntinfool (Dec 17, 2013)

mtstephens18 said:


> Do you mind to elaborate on this?



We used to allow everybody to enter a limit.  So, on a five man team, you could enter 15 birds.  Obviously, only a couple of teams would accomplish that...if any.  So it was a lock you were in the top 3 if you entered 15. 

Then we dropped it to 12 to allow for one member to essentially not enter anything and the others could limit out and still compete.

If we drop it to 10 (or something else), then it would allow teams to carry a deadbeat or even two and still have the actual hunters compete.


----------



## 4x4 (Dec 17, 2013)

I would love to be in the challenge. I think it would be most fair for it to be a random team drawing.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 17, 2013)

Arrow3 said:


> If I could be gaurenteed I would be put on the winning team, I would get back in it.....




Me too........ and I want my ranking reset back to zero..


----------



## Dallen92 (Dec 18, 2013)

SCDieselDawg said:


> Us foreigners (not from GA)  get to play?



Of course. Me and big daddy beard buster had to help Matt Stephens and 2 other Georgia boys sandbag all the way to victory last year from here in NC.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 18, 2013)

Dallen92 said:


> Of course. Me and big daddy beard buster had to help Matt Stephens and 2 other Georgia boys sandbag all the way to victory last year from here in NC.


Ain't that the dang truth!!


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 18, 2013)

How would y'all feel about 4 member teams with a limit of 8 birds.  Or would y'all rather 9 birds like it has been (1 limit short of the team max)


----------



## Ricochet (Dec 18, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> You are a natural born killer, you will be fine!


Thanks!  



Gadget said:


> Me too........ and I want my ranking reset back to zero..


Me 2.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 18, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> How would y'all feel about 4 member teams with a limit of 8 birds.  Or would y'all rather 9 birds like it has been (1 limit short of the team max)




The best thing you could do for increased competition is set the total number of entries to where at least 25% of teams enter a limit.

 What about any team who hasn't entered a limit by May 1st or some chosen date can add a bird or birds by other team members to compensate for slackers.

Making to where around 50% of teams enter a limit will make it much more interesting, you'll then have to rely on bonus points to separate the winners.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 18, 2013)

Ricochet said:


> Me 2.





I'm a handicapped hunter now, have a bum knee, so that puts me right back to "Newbie" status......


----------



## Offroadtek (Dec 18, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> How would y'all feel about 4 member teams with a limit of 8 birds.  Or would y'all rather 9 birds like it has been (1 limit short of the team max)



I kinda like 5 member teams, it keeps the team threads lively during the season. 
But a 4 member team with 9 birds might make for more even competition.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 18, 2013)

4 man teams self picked. 100 dollars per team entry fee. 3 bird limit per person. Eastern birds only. Longest single beard and single spur scored. Ga. season dates used. Any present member allowed.  First 3 teams split monies 50, 30, 20 percent.


----------



## Will-dawg (Dec 18, 2013)

I like the idea. 4 man teams---random draw---with an 8 bird limit would make things interesting.


----------



## Gadget (Dec 18, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> 4 man teams self picked. 100 dollars per team entry fee. 3 bird limit per person. Eastern birds only. Longest single beard and single spur scored. Ga. season dates used. Any present member allowed.  First 3 teams split monies 50, 30, 20 percent.




That's cool too...........


Anybody needing a winning beard send me a pm, guaranteed 12+

Got him trained, comes running to the gun with just a few clucks, been watching him all year, beard has grown another inch or more since this pic.

of course there will be a small fee involved.......


----------



## Reminex (Dec 18, 2013)

Will-dawg said:


> I like the idea. 4 man teams---random draw---with an 8 bird limit would make things interesting.





turkeyed said:


> How would y'all feel about 4 member teams with a limit of 8 birds.  Or would y'all rather 9 birds like it has been (1 limit short of the team max)





I really like this!  Last year I limited out in 5 days cause I felt like it was the best thing for my team.  I figured better get em early just in case. This challenge single handedly got me back to turkey killing and I forgot how good it felt! This setup would allow me to pick and choose birds a little better thats for sure.  I kinda like the thought of trophy hunting turkeys.  If it doesnt pan out im sure ill have some 2 yo's to get in may.  Then again I may not be blessed with birds this year and have to go hunt public


----------



## Reminex (Dec 18, 2013)

Offroadtek said:


> I kinda like 5 member teams, it keeps the team threads lively during the season.
> But a 4 member team with 9 birds might make for more even competition.



Maybe a 5 man 10 bird
or a 6 man 12 bird?


----------



## Reminex (Dec 18, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> 4 man teams self picked. 100 dollars per team entry fee. 3 bird limit per person. Eastern birds only. Longest single beard and single spur scored. Ga. season dates used. Any present member allowed.  First 3 teams split monies 50, 30, 20 percent.



You could set it up like us fisherman...we call it a 
"side bet"


----------



## hoppie (Dec 18, 2013)

Gadget said:


> That's cool too...........
> 
> 
> Anybody needing a winning beard send me a pm, guaranteed 12+
> ...



I was so dang close to this bird last year if it is the one I am thinking about.     If not there is another one to lose sleep over.

Has a rope for dang sure.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 18, 2013)

Gadget said:


> That's cool too...........
> 
> 
> Anybody needing a winning beard send me a pm, guaranteed 12+
> ...



You need to put that bird back in his pen before he gets et by a yote!

Since your hobbled up and back on newbie status you might wanna save him for yourself.


----------



## antnye (Dec 18, 2013)

Gadget said:


> That's cool too...........
> 
> 
> Anybody needing a winning beard send me a pm, guaranteed 12+
> ...



Rick, I've got another pint of firewater I'll trade you for a sit in front of him.


----------



## Timber1 (Dec 18, 2013)

antnye said:


> Rick, I've got another pint of firewater I'll trade you for a sit in front of him.



How do you think he hurt his knee in the first place!


----------



## antnye (Dec 18, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> How do you think he hurt his knee in the first place!


----------



## tonyrittenhouse (Dec 18, 2013)

*Rules*

I'm new to the turkey forum and was wondering if anyone would explain how this contest works. I might be interested in getting involved if possible. I love turkey hunting much more than deer hunting or any other kind of hunting and I have some great places to turkey hunt. I have killed my limit every year for the last 10 years. Last year I killed my best birds that I have ever killed 1 had 3 beards and another had 2 beards and they weighed 23 and 24 pounds. The third had a 9 inch beard and was 19 pounds. I have got trail cam pic's of some with paint brushes hanging off them this deer season. I just hope they are there when turkey season opens. Anyway if someone would please explain the rules and how the contest works I would appreciate it.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are the rules from last year.
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=732795

There will some changes this year but this will give you an idea.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 18, 2013)

Another suggestions that has been made.
entry fee of $10 for members that met requirement of the 250 posts
entry fee of $20 for members that would "pay a penalty" for not meeting the minimum post count


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 18, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> Another suggestions that has been made.
> entry fee of $10 for members that met requirement of the 250 posts
> entry fee of $20 for members that would "pay a penalty" for not meeting the minimum post count



Yea I kinda like that!


----------



## chobrown (Dec 18, 2013)

*Good Idea*



turkeyed said:


> Another suggestions that has been made.
> entry fee of $10 for members that met requirement of the 250 posts
> entry fee of $20 for members that would "pay a penalty" for not meeting the minimum post count



I like this too!!!!!!!!    I don't have my 250 posts (which means I have never been able to play before now)  but I will gladly pay the 20 bucks to get to participate this year.


----------



## 8seconds (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't have 250 posts either. Just because I don't post much doesn't mean I don't hunt or keep up with the forum.


----------



## Will-dawg (Dec 18, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> Another suggestions that has been made.
> entry fee of $10 for members that met requirement of the 250 posts
> entry fee of $20 for members that would "pay a penalty" for not meeting the minimum post count


 
I like this!  And can I suggest that you have to be a forum member for at least a year.  That will stop people from joining the forum just to enter the challenge.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 18, 2013)

8seconds said:


> I don't have 250 posts either. Just because I don't post much doesn't mean I don't hunt or keep up with the forum.



There is plenty of time to get the posts


----------



## Djtrout81 (Dec 18, 2013)

I personally would like a random drawing because none of my buddies 1 hunt Turkey's and 2 aren't on the forum I would love to get in this year but if we picked teams wouldn't get picked cause Noone knows me now I'm not trying to sound like a girl or anything but would love to be able to participate


----------



## Gadget (Dec 19, 2013)

Timber1 said:


> How do you think he hurt his knee in the first place!




Firewater and turkey hunting in Cohutta don't work too well; when you fall down, you fall a looong way down.......


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2013)

This is the bird I got last year. I have only killed 2 in the last 2 years.






BkW said I could play also.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 19, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> This is the bird I got last year. I have only killed 2 in the last 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She says you can play but she has to get her 3 birds first.


----------



## six (Dec 19, 2013)

kmckinnie said:


> This is the bird I got last year. I have only killed 2 in the last 2 years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What are you doing to that turkey?  I think there may be  some contest rules being broken.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> She says you can play but she has to get her 3 birds first.



She has her own places with plenty of birds! I missed one the day before I killed that one. She has neva hunted there>>>> We have 1600 ac to hunt


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2013)

six said:


> What are you doing to that turkey?  I think there may be  some contest rules being broken.



I was not in the contest then! lols


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 19, 2013)

I'm working on getting my judging crew together right now.  I will draft the rules and we will discuss things to be changed or left alone.  I hope that my mid January or so the rules will be set and the 2014 turkey challenge page will be up to all to enjoy.

I can tell you that the teams will be random draw.  I know some want to pick teams but in the interest of the challenge's draw to forum members, I feel that random draws are the most fair and competitive means of getting teams.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 19, 2013)

Another suggestion that was made and might be considered is with bonus points.
Now we offer 
1 bonus point for a 10 inch beard
2 bonus points for an 11 inch beard
2 bonus points for 1 1/4 inch spurs or better.

It has been suggested that we add 3 bonus points for birds with a 12 inch bird and 3 points for 1 1/2 inch spurs or better.

If we reduce the amount of birds that can be entered by a team as was suggest earlier this could be a real game changer.

Let me know what y'all think.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 19, 2013)

Also let me stress  that the things posted are merely suggestions that I have received via email, pm, or phone conversation.  Just because its posted here does not by any means make it officially happening.  I am merely trying to get feedback on different suggestions.


----------



## kmckinnie (Dec 19, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> Another suggestion that was made and might be considered is with bonus points.
> Now we offer
> 1 bonus point for a 10 inch beard
> 2 bonus points for an 11 inch beard
> ...



Its just a friendly contest. Sounds good to me.


----------



## davisd9 (Dec 19, 2013)

six said:


> What are you doing to that turkey?  I think there may be  some contest rules being broken.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 20, 2013)

Will-dawg said:


> I like this!  And can I suggest that you have to be a forum member for at least a year.  That will stop people from joining the forum just to enter the challenge.



this wouldn't hurt my feelings either


----------



## sea trout (Dec 22, 2013)

turkeyed I just want to say that I think you already got it goin on!

last season was my first challenge and it was fair and great.

I may or may not participate this coming season but I will for sure in the future.
I wouldn't change a thing if I were you.

I can understand the pleas for the teams that get stuck with a challenger who isn't trying and is not communicating with his/her team.

A small entry fee MAY help eliminate that. But I don't see it an easy task to get 85 hunters on the same side of the fence in this situation.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 22, 2013)

sea trout said:


> turkeyed I just want to say that I think you already got it goin on!
> 
> last season was my first challenge and it was fair and great.
> 
> ...



You are correct in that I will never get everyone to agree.  I and the judges generally try to make small changes in order to better the competition.  I will consider any idea that a member throws out.  I post the ideas here and get general feedback from the members.  Then the judges and I will discuss and come up with the rules for the year.  Anything that is changed is changed for a reason.  Either to clear up an issue from the previous season, make the competition more closer for more teams, etc...   All the judges and I strive for is a fair, fun, and friendly competition with a little reward at the end.


----------



## hawglips (Dec 23, 2013)

I haven't joined the competition for the past few years because I got tired of having teammates that rarely even checked in or responded to PMs and such, and you never knew what was going on with them.  I think larger team sizes helps even out those sorts of issues and makes a competition more fun.


----------



## brlewis (Dec 23, 2013)

I think the smaller limit of birds for teams will make the competition very interesting. 

Teams will have to enter their BEST birds.
It would be very interesting if alot of teams entered a limit and only the teams with the biggest birds would win.


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 23, 2013)

brlewis said:


> I think the smaller limit of birds for teams will make the competition very interesting.
> 
> Teams will have to enter their BEST birds.
> It would be very interesting if alot of teams entered a limit and only the teams with the biggest birds would win.



It would require the teammates communicating with each other as well.  Might keep a few more people interested till the end


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 23, 2013)

hawglips said:


> I haven't joined the competition for the past few years because I got tired of having teammates that rarely even checked in or responded to PMs and such, and you never knew what was going on with them.  I think larger team sizes helps even out those sorts of issues and makes a competition more fun.



Come on back and join us.  We have gotten rid of most of the bad apples.  I can't promise that they are all gone but it is definitely better than it was.


----------



## aj.hiner (Dec 24, 2013)

turkeyed said:


> Another suggestion that was made and might be considered is with bonus points.
> Now we offer
> 1 bonus point for a 10 inch beard
> 2 bonus points for an 11 inch beard
> ...


 Reducing the amount of birds to 10 is by far the best idea. This makes the quality of bird that more important and at the same time lets the 1 or 2 guys who are less fortunate not bring the team down. The competition would be far greater. Add the 10$ entry and the extra bonus points for a 12" beard and 1.5 spurs and you got an awesome challenge. Please make this happen


----------



## Djtrout81 (Dec 24, 2013)

What about extra points for a bow kill?


----------



## Will-dawg (Dec 24, 2013)

Djtrout81 said:


> What about extra points for a bow kill?



If that happens you'd probably see a few jelly headed bow kills!!


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 24, 2013)

Djtrout81 said:


> What about extra points for a bow kill?



That is kinda like the bonus point for a WMA kill.  In my opinion the contest is about the quality of the bird, not how or where one kills the bird.


----------



## aj.hiner (Dec 24, 2013)

Well y'all want feedback and by far the majority would like to see reduction in birds well see what happens


----------



## MKW (Dec 24, 2013)

Djtrout81 said:


> What about extra points for a bow kill?



Bow kill = bonus points...LOL  Not usually.

Mike


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 24, 2013)

aj.hiner said:


> Well y'all want feedback and by far the majority would like to see reduction in birds well see what happens



I have noticed that as well.  We shall see what transpires.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Dec 24, 2013)

It has been my observation that if someone wants to cheat at something they will usually find a way to do it no matter the rules and regulations, it is just a cheaters nature to figure out a way to somehow beat the system....I am sure Eddie and his band of merry men will come up with a great contest again this season.

My hat is off to you Turkeyed for organizing the contest again this time around....I know it has to be quite a chore.

Merry Christmas everyone!!!


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 24, 2013)

mossyoakpro said:


> It has been my observation that if someone wants to cheat at something they will usually find a way to do it no matter the rules and regulations, it is just a cheaters nature to figure out a way to somehow beat the system....I am sure Eddie and his band of merry men will come up with a great contest again this season.
> 
> My hat is off to you Turkeyed for organizing the contest again this time around....I know it has to be quite a chore.
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!!!



Thanks for the kind words Mike.  We will do our best for sure.

Merry Christmas!  Hope everyone has a happy and safe holiday.


----------



## gobble157 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm still trying to kill "creek monster" so I'm a rookie in this regards. 

Merry Christmas to all!


----------



## pdog109 (Dec 26, 2013)

where do i sign up?
have gun, will travel!


----------



## turkeyed (Dec 26, 2013)

pdog109 said:


> where do i sign up?
> have gun, will travel!



Patients grasshopper!  I hope to have the rules completed and posted mid to late January.  If all goes well registration will be from the first of February until the first week of March.  Hope to see everyone then.


----------



## hoochman2 (Dec 27, 2013)

Im in


----------



## mtstephens18 (Dec 28, 2013)

dang I never thought to have this much feedback! lots of good ideas, keep it coming!


----------



## mauser64 (Jan 1, 2014)

I've enjoyed the challenge over the years in any format that was offered. Met good folks and had fun competing. I'm 100% against the teams being picked on their own. I don't even care if prizes are awarded, I'm surprised there is this much emotion involved in the discussion. Sign me up for whatever format is decided on.


----------



## mtstephens18 (Jan 3, 2014)

ttt


----------



## alan (Jan 4, 2014)

I like the way the challenge was run last year. I also think several of the suggestions were good like the fee and lower limit of birds. I will be in either way this year.


----------

